# Share your experience with insulin for bodybuilding



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

Just curious who has experience with slin and what your thoughts are? 

Realistically, is it worth it to you to run? Like, how much of a difference does it make?

What kind of complications have you run into while using it?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm interested to know this as well. with and without gh


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Just curious who has experience with slin and what your thoughts are?
> 
> Realistically, is it worth it to you to run? Like, how much of a difference does it make?
> 
> What kind of complications have you run into while using it?



Well.. the only complication youre going to run into is going hypo so, be sure you know what youre doing.  Slin is probably, in my opinion the most anabolic hormone. 

Slin and gh will take you to the next level.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Well.. the only complication youre going to run into is going hypo so, be sure you know what youre doing.  Slin is probably, in my opinion the most anabolic hormone.
> 
> Slin and gh will take you to the next level.



This.

I love it, but it's no joke.  

I've only ever run it with HGH.  It is worth it for me, but this is my business, not just a hobby or passion.


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2018)

Had my first pin yesterday. I’ll give you my opinion in a month or so.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Had my first pin yesterday. I’ll give you my opinion in a month or so.



Please do. What are you blasting along-side?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2018)

I think you’re a few bulks away from being at a level where slin would actually be beneficial. 
Jin is gonna be damn near 300 by the end of his bulk.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I think you’re a few bulks away from being at a level where slin would actually be beneficial.
> Jin is gonna be damn near 300 by the end of his bulk.



Ok. So you think slin is not for me at this point? I was thinking that it could help me get to the mid 200s, which has seemed impossible so far. Even 220 seems impossible for my frame... It took me like 5 years to get to 210 (and that was a little dirty)... I was just hoping it could take me to the next level and then I could just maintain that with diet and training like I have thus far...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Had my first pin yesterday. I’ll give you my opinion in a month or so.



More like 3 or 4 days if you aren't a pussy about carbs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I think you’re a few bulks away from being at a level where slin would actually be beneficial.
> Jin is gonna be damn near 300 by the end of his bulk.





automatondan said:


> Ok. So you think slin is not for me at this point? I was thinking that it could help me get to the mid 200s, which has seemed impossible so far. Even 220 seems impossible for my frame... It took me like 5 years to get to 210 (and that was a little dirty)... I was just hoping it could take me to the next level and then I could just maintain that with diet and training like I have thus far...



Dan tool is dead on and comes from a place where he is looking out for you.

Slin isn't for weighing mid 200's that's what deca is for. 

It's for the really big boys. I didn't touch slin till I thought I was absolutely eating as much as my butthole could take.


----------



## bvs (Nov 14, 2018)

Start small 1-2iu and make damn sure your carbs are on point, going hypo is no joke. Using it pre workout gives you skin splitting pumps


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dan tool is dead on and comes from a place where he is looking out for you.
> 
> Slin isn't for weighing mid 200's that's what deca is for.
> 
> It's for the really big boys. I didn't touch slin till I thought I was absolutely eating as much as my butthole could take.



Ok dude, thanks. I trust you and I trust my brother tool. 

I'm finding I don't deal well with 19-nors emotionally, so it looks like the long road for me.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm just frustrated because genetically, I am not like a lot of you guys... I could diet down to 150 lbs in less than a year's time I bet. It's taken me a long time to get where I'm at...


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

Whats wrong with just test?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Ok dude, thanks. I trust you and I trust my brother tool.
> 
> I'm finding I don't deal well with 19-nors emotionally, so it looks like the long road for me.


Gram o test is pretty amazing on long runs. 
We gotta get you eating more/better.


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Gram o test is pretty amazing on long runs.
> We gotta get you eating more/better.



I litterally was just about to come back and edit my post to add..

Time to eat big to, get big!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I'm just frustrated because genetically, I am not like a lot of you guys... I could diet down to 150 lbs in less than a year's time I bet. It's taken me a long time to get where I'm at...



You aren't gonna get sympathy from us. You wanna get huge you gotta do what's hard. Man, I wanted to be 300 pounds. There was a guy here went by SAD. We did our first meet together. When I was 242 he was 275. When I showed up at 275 he was 308.  So I once again tapped out when I was just shy of 290. Even with slin.

Don't give me genetics. We are joking when we say that shit to hurt. That dude busts his ass. 

Get to work dan.  Hit the buffet and don't tell me about your problems. Tell us how you are kicking ass. 

maybe you need more challenging training.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

You guys know me and you know how I feel about diet... I agree with you 100%. I know enough about slin to have not even considered it as an option until I knew my diet well enough... 

But I think I am just feeling small/weak after a few months forced off... just trying to learn as well. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Gram o test is pretty amazing on long runs.
> We gotta get you eating more/better.



Thanks for your advice. I haven't done more than 600 long term really... Maybe I will try higher next time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> You guys know me and you know how I feel about diet... I agree with you 100%. I know enough about slin to have not even considered it as an option until I knew my diet well enough...
> 
> But I think I am just feeling small/weak after a few months forced off... just trying to learn as well. Thanks everyone for the input.



A few months forced off? Hit me on pm. Wtf is up


----------



## RISE (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I'm just frustrated because genetically, I am not like a lot of you guys... I could diet down to 150 lbs in less than a year's time I bet. It's taken me a long time to get where I'm at...



I feel you bro.  Ive trained for more than half my life, 17 yrs.  Have gone from 120 to around 210.  I went up north for a job about 10 years ago now.  Went up weighing 185 lean.  After not eating like usual and going to a gym for 2 wks I dropped down to 165. I had clients that didnt even recognize me when i came back. So I lose weight super fast and gain super slow.  Keep chipping at it though brother, I know you know deep down there are no short cuts, you just have to remind yourself from time to time.  I know I do.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

RISE said:


> I feel you bro.  Ive trained for more than half my life, 17 yrs.  Have gone from 120 to around 210.  I went up north for a job about 10 years ago now.  Went up weighing 185 lean.  After not eating like usual and going to a gym for 2 wks I dropped down to 165. I had clients that didnt even recognize me when i came back. So I lose weight super fast and gain super slow.  Keep chipping at it though brother, I know you know deep down there are no short cuts, you just have to remind yourself from time to time.  I know I do.



Thanks for your reply... That is encouraging to hear that I'm not alone. I'm stronger than anyone at my church and local friend group, but there are a handful of guys who are way bigger than me, but barely lift and have no clue about diet... It's frustrating... Genetics play a big role IMO. But work ethic can trump genetics in many ways, especially strength.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 14, 2018)

Still freaks me out somewhat when i hear guys talking about using this, i always see it from a medical view point. Would really have to have your shit in line to use it id think. Cant picture ever getting to the point that id want or need to go this rout.


----------



## RISE (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Thanks for your reply... That is encouraging to hear that I'm not alone. I'm stronger than anyone at my church and local friend group, but there are a handful of guys who are way bigger than me, but barely lift and have no clue about diet... It's frustrating... Genetics play a big role IMO. But work ethic can trump genetics in many ways, especially strength.



Yea man, I've always been much stronger than my size.  Which is cool, but being a bodybuilder (or wannabe) I'd rather take size.  POB has a point about eating, but I'm not sure what your goals are.  The most I've gained was 45lbs in a year.  I ate a shit ton, but it was not pretty weight.  Swore to myself I'd never do that again.  So it all depends on what kind of weight we're talking about.


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2018)

You are not even close to being ready for slin dude. You are a good friend on and off the board and I would tell you this in private or in public.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 14, 2018)

everyone thats been lifting for any descent amount of time has lost gains before for whatever reason


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Just curious who has experience with slin and what your thoughts are?
> 
> Realistically, is it worth it to you to run? Like, how much of a difference does it make?
> 
> What kind of complications have you run into while using it?



My basic approach HERE. I'd echo PoB's comments - ye can get likely get to where ye want without it (mid 200s). Beyond that it can help.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

Id wager that some form of "Bigorexia" is at play here. Id bet to most people around you, you are far more impressive than you give yourself credit. We all need to realize that. Unless you are building your life's dream as the Olympia stage, you might wanna look at things with some perspective. Especially when you start talking about potentially fatal hormones. Keep on trucking man!


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> You are not even close to being ready for slin dude. You are a good friend on and off the board and I would tell you this in private or in public.



Thanks for your concern brother. I'm not someone who jumps into things without being well-educated, so no worries.



NbleSavage said:


> My basic approach HERE. I'd echo PoB's comments - ye can get likely get to where ye want without it (mid 200s). Beyond that it can help.



Awesome post brother! Thank you for that write up... Simple and informative. From what I've seen, as long as you really know how to manipulate and control your diet, and do it perfectly, slin can be used very safely and effectively. 



Gadawg said:


> Id wager that some form of "Bigorexia" is at play here. Id bet to most people around you, you are far more impressive than you give yourself credit. We all need to realize that. Unless you are building your life's dream as the Olympia stage, you might wanna look at things with some perspective. Especially when you start talking about potentially fatal hormones. Keep on trucking man!



This is true, among my local friends, I am seen as impressive and a lot of the guys look up to me in that regard. But I want more. We all do I'm pretty sure. I just know that realistically, if I could add 40 lbs, and then diet down a little and maintain and slowly build on that frame, I'd be pretty fricken happy.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Thanks for your advice. I haven't done more than 600 long term really... Maybe I will try higher next time.


For me there was a definite difference going to a gram from 750. Like it flipped some switch. It doesn’t add up on paper but I know how I felt. 
I looked and felt better and was stronger on 1g test only vs 750 test and 300 tren.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> For me there was a definite difference going to a gram from 750. Like it flipped some switch. It doesn’t add up on paper but I know how I felt.
> I looked and felt better and was stronger on 1g test only vs 750 test and 300 tren.



Hmmmm well personal experience says a lot from someone that I trust. I love/hate tren, never see the emotional/relational sides until it's too late. So maybe I will give a gram o test a try and see how I fancy it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> For me there was a definite difference going to a gram from 750. Like it flipped some switch. It doesn’t add up on paper but I know how I felt.
> I looked and felt better and was stronger on 1g test only vs 750 test and 300 tren.



cool to hear this, my next blast is a gram


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> cool to hear this, my next blast is a gram



Dont you cruise on a gram?


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 14, 2018)

lots of good advice in here from serious knowledge on slin. its certainly something that can bring out the good and make a great end result but takes a really good understanding of A-Z to get what you want from it. Without knowledge of it, its not worth the risk. Im a type 1 diabetic so I can really "share experience" from it but always interested in seeing how people use it


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

If any one of you guys are interested in slin and haven't read Savage's linked thread he posted in post 27, make sure you give it a read. He gives a great breakdown on timing with diet and training.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 14, 2018)

Dan, I’m closing on the gym tomorrow night. That means you can drive over and we can get a pile of delivery outback steaks, drink protein shakes at wholesale cost and lift whatever we want.

You’ll be a monster in no time and I’ll be the size of a large child! Let’s do this!


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> If any one of you guys are interested in slin and haven't read Savage's linked thread he posted in post 27, make sure you give it a read. He gives a great breakdown on timing with diet and training.



From what I gather seems like very few people **** with Slin. At least on this board. 

I want to walk around at 275 leanish. For my risk tolerance I choose higher dose aas+slin over multi gram cycles. Seems healthier so long as I don’t kill myself.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 15, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Dan, I’m closing on the gym tomorrow night. That means you can drive over and we can get a pile of delivery outback steaks, drink protein shakes at wholesale cost and lift whatever we want.
> 
> You’ll be a monster in no time and I’ll be the size of a large child! Let’s do this!



Wait, what??? I don't think I know about this.... You are buying a gym???

Text me or dm me.


----------



## boxing45 (Nov 15, 2018)

I love insulin combined with GH. I use the Milos Sarcev/ John meadows method of taking it, 10iu pre workout and 10iu post workout along with plenty of fast digesting, super lean protein sources, and carbohydrates. I drink true nutrition “peptopro” and 150g HBCD in one gallon of water throughout my workout. Start low at 2iu and work your way up to 10iu. Normally you will get warning signs  if things are going wrong. Make sure you have your diet dialed in and plenty of carbs on hand in case you start going hypo. I like to bring a Gatorade with me for emergencies if needed. I never usually have any bad side effects as long as my diet is good.


----------



## boxing45 (Nov 15, 2018)

Forgot to mention, I like either Humalog, or novolin r. I prefer the novolin R because it lasts a little bit longer, and peaks twice.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 18, 2020)

Missed this post....

I tried it this past fall.  Used 5ius of Insulin -r pre-work out, used an intra-workout shake, and had some of the most amazing pumps and incredible workouts of my life. Got up to an all time high of about 235lbs and felt strong AF.

Would I do it again? No. 

I could not stop eating. Scared sh$tless of going hypo ( got the sweat and shakes a few times, which made me paranoid of not eating enough carbs) and had a ravenous appetite. As a result put on more fat than muscle and from an appearance stand point was the fattest I had been in 5 years. Not saying it’s not a tool to be explored, but I explored it and it’s not for me.   With the way I did it, which I am certainly not saying the the best, the cons outweighed the pros.

If I was going to experiment again, I would try short acting, but feel like I have gone down the insulin path as far as I want to go.


----------

